# Why hate the razor?



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've had a duo temp for a few months now and I'm really starting to appreciate the razor. I tested it today by doing my usual filling and tamping and razoring of the portafilter, then weighed how much coffee was in the portafilter. 16g, which seems to be just right.

I'm sure it would be more accurate to weigh every shot, but I'm not gonna do that. It's just not practical for me.

The downside is that you do waste a bit of coffee.

Am I the only one?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Majority on here weigh dose in, extraction out. It eliminates one variable whilst trying to achieve consistent results time after time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Weighing a pf with Brewster scales takes seconds- it's less practical making inconsistent shots and not understanding why...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I weigh 17g of beans into my grinder. I get 17g +/- 0.1g out. Weighing the output I guarantee is quicker than faffing with the razor, plus there is no coffee wastage, plus it is accurate.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm interested, what makes you say it's not practical for you?


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

@jlarkin: It's just another step that takes time and faffing about. As has been pointed out, the razor takes time as well, for me the difference is that I don't have scales that are handy enough to mess with every time I make a coffee, even when I am rushing to work.

I have no doubt that a lot of people like to weigh and I'm not arguing against that. Just saying that the razor seems to work for me as a handy way to get the right amount of coffee in there. That seems to be what it's made for and it does it.

Granted, it only works if you want 16 grams


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimbocz said:


> @jlarkin: It's just another step that takes time and faffing about. As has been pointed out, the razor takes time as well, for me the difference is that I don't have scales that are handy enough to mess with every time I make a coffee, even when I am rushing to work.
> 
> I have no doubt that a lot of people like to weigh and I'm not arguing against that. Just saying that the razor seems to work for me as a handy way to get the right amount of coffee in there. That seems to be what it's made for and it does it.
> 
> Granted, it only works if you want 16 grams


It wont always be 16g though. Even with the same coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@jimbocz so when you weighed the coffee in the pf was it with a 0.1g scale and a 1g scale Do you weigh out also or eyeball a shot by volume?

If your eyeballing a shot then weighing in on its own probably won't of of huge benefit to you .

Do what works for you . But consistency comes ( for me at least anyways )when all the parts and variables are consistent . I can't eyeball in and out to any degree that will allow me to make tasty coffee all the time


----------

